# Problem mit ant/java web services



## kermitblue (6. Aug 2004)

hallo!

ich versuche schon seit einer woche das web services tutorial von sun (http://java.sun.com/webservices/docs/1.0/tutorial/) durchzuspielen, verzweifle aber schon an jax-rpc... , konkret: an ant.

wenn ich versuche mit ant compile-server das bsp (E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxrpc\samples\HelloWorld) zu kompilieren bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:


```
BUILD FAILED
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/xml/namespace/QName
...
```

fehlt mir ein package? ich beschäftige mich noch nicht lang mit java, also bitte nicht gleich prügeln... 

ich verwende tomcat-jwsdp14-1.0 als container.

konkret hab ich folgendes gemacht:

hab das build.properties file erstellt im homeverzeichnis erstellt und eine entsprechende rolle im tomcat hinzugefügt.

im classpath sind folgende einträge:
%SystemRoot%\system32;
%SystemRoot%;
%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;
E:\tomcat-jwsdp14-1.0\tomcat-jwsdp-1.4\bin;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\apache-ant\bin;
E:\java_sdk_144_2\bin;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jwsdp-shared\bin;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxrpc\bin;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxr\bin;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\apache-ant\lib\ant.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\apache-ant\lib\optional.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxrpc\lib\jaxrpc-api.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxrpc\lib\jaxrpc-impl.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxrpc\lib\jaxrpc-spi.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxp\lib\endorsed\dom.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxp\lib\endorsed\sax.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxp\lib\endorsed\xalan.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxp\lib\endorsed\xercesImpl.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\saaj\lib\saaj-api.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\saaj\lib\saaj-api.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jwsdp-shared\lib\jax-qname.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jwsdp-shared\lib\relaxngDatatype.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jwsdp-shared\lib\xsdlib.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxp\lib\jaxp-api.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\other\activation.jar;
E:\jwsdp-1.4\other\mail.jar;

weiters sind

JAVA_HOME
JAXR_HOME
JAXRPC_HOME
JWSDP_HOME
ANT_HOME

gesetzt. hab ich auf etwas vergessen?

wär nett wenn mir wer von euch profis hier helfen könnte... 

glg gerhard
aka kb


----------



## Roar (6. Aug 2004)

ömm.. die klasse ist erst bei der J2SE 1.5 dabei, da nehm ich an sie ist auch bei der J2EE 1.5 erst dabei.


----------



## kermitblue (6. Aug 2004)

is ja seltsam! laut tutorial sollte das alles klaglos funktionieren... na dann werd ich mir mal die J2EE 1.5 runterladen, oder hast du einen besseren vorschlag? mit ant hatte ich noch nie zu tun, und wie bereits gesagt, bin ich in java generell (noch) nicht besonders bewandert...

lg gerhard


----------



## bygones (9. Aug 2004)

das liegt nicht an ant - ant kann nur mit den Klassen arbeiten die vorhanden sind. D.h. wenn das Projekt auf 1.5 beruht musst du auch 1.5 installiert haben !


----------



## kermitblue (10. Aug 2004)

und funktioniert schon! danke für den tipp!


----------

